
Shopify launches network of fulfillment warehouses and shipping in U.S. - bhouston
https://business.financialpost.com/news/retail-marketing/shopify-launches-network-of-warehouses-and-shipping-in-u-s-to-handle-orders-for-independent-merchants
======
bhouston
called it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18524131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18524131)

